
Why Cryptocurrencies?: A Defective System - lawn
https://whycryptocurrencies.com/a_defective_system.html
======
ahmedtanjid
I think Cryptocurrencies has a bright future. So you can't mark them as
Defective System.

~~~
lawn
It's not referring to cryptocurrencies.

